# Jungle Fungus Clear Fizz Tabs for Fin Rot?



## MuffinLove03 (Sep 5, 2014)

My betta fish currently has fin rot and it's been rapidly getting severe (over the past week). I tried treating him with partial water changes and AQ salt but that did nothing to help. (More info about the whole situation is on this thread: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=454586)
As of now, he only eats 5 little pellets of Aqueon Betta Food each day.

I just started using Jungle Fungus Clear in tablet form for him. It says 1 tab per 10 gallons and he's in a 2.5 gallon tank so I gave him 1/4 of a tablet. I did this on this past Friday and I removed his carbon filter cartridge but still have the filter running so the water is moving at least.

On the box, it says to add the first dose, then four days later do a 25% water change and add the second dose. Should I not be changing his water at all in the meantime? What should I be doing for these four days? If I do change his water between now and Tuesday (the day of the second dose), how often should I do it and how much of a change (what percent?).

Also, I intend to get some Stress Coat to help repair his fins but should I wait to add that until after he's finished with the medication? If so, how long after the second dose should I wait to add that into his water?

This is a picture of him (his name is Iggy) as of last night. I'm astounded at how aggressively this seems to be attacking him.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

No you cannot use Jungle Fungus Clear on fin rot. 

The proper treatment for fin rot is 1 teaspoon of aq salt per gallon and DAILY 100% water changes until the rot is gone (but discontinue salt use after 10 days). You can also add stress coat. 

Partial water changes would not have been enough.

Try the proper treatment

If there is no improvement then look into meds like triple sulfa.


----------



## MuffinLove03 (Sep 5, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> No you cannot use Jungle Fungus Clear on fin rot.
> 
> The proper treatment for fin rot is 1 teaspoon of aq salt per gallon and DAILY 100% water changes until the rot is gone (but discontinue salt use after 10 days). You can also add stress coat.
> 
> ...


He had about 4 days worth of salt treatments. Is it okay to restart it with a 10 day treatment or can he only have a few days of salt now that he has had some days with it?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

You can't leave the salt in for more than 10 days because it will damage his kidneys.


----------



## MuffinLove03 (Sep 5, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> You can't leave the salt in for more than 10 days because it will damage his kidneys.


I know. What I'm asking is can I discontinue the salt treatment, then restart it? How long do I need to wait inbetween salt treatments for it to be safe again? Do you get what I mean? He's had like four days of salt treatments for example. If I remove the salt for a few days, and then start it up again, can he only have 6 days more of salt treatments or does the 10 days rule start over again?


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I would give a lot of time during salt treatments. 

Meaning continue the salt for 6 more days then stop. AQ salt does not actually cure fin rot, it just serializes wounds so you will not need to do it again. 

I thought it was pretty straight forward to not use the salt for more than 10 days. 

The only thing that cures fin rot is warm and clean water.


----------



## MuffinLove03 (Sep 5, 2014)

VivianKJean said:


> I would give a lot of time during salt treatments.
> 
> Meaning continue the salt for 6 more days then stop. AQ salt does not actually cure fin rot, it just serializes wounds so you will not need to do it again.
> 
> ...


I know not to use AQ salt for more than 10 days. That wasn't what I was wondering about.

I'm trying the Jungle Fungus Clear stuff because I've seen a lot of people posting about their experiences with it and how it cleared up their bettas' fin rot. Iggy's fin rot was progressing so fast I've been afraid of not doing enough to combat it. The salt didn't seem to be helping at all and I went by the recommendations I'd read and been told personally so when his tail got more severe, I opted for medicine that a lot of people seem to rave about. I'm hoping to see some improvement soon but was just wondering about specifics of using this particular product.


----------

